# Bad oil leak......Help!!!



## smeiser78 (Jan 19, 2009)

We are currently in the midst of a severe cold snap in NE Ohio. I had to jump start my 99 Passat V6 on Friday. After I finally got it running, I noticed a massive oil leak at the front of the engine, that runs down over the front engine mount. Anyone ever run into this before?? I'm leaking about 1 qt of fluid every 10 mins when the engine is warm.


----------



## GTI_GTA (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Bad oil leak......Help!!! (smeiser78)*

check all your hoses, might have cracked due to cold weather.


----------

